# Auditing question



## cabbylee (Jun 18, 2009)

I have an auditing question.  We have a patient who has come 
> in for a consultation with our oncologist for Stage II breast cancer 
> who recently had surgery for 2 separate areas of moderately 
> differential infiltrating ductal breast cancer.  She is recovering 
> postoperatively and has come in for evaluation of adjuvant treatment.  
> The opinion was that she was not a candidate for chemotherapy based on 
> age and comorbidities.  My question is:  Under the Table of Risk, 
> Present Problems do you think this would be conidered High risk?  We 
> have been discussing and come up with conflicting answers.  I would 
> appreciate any enlightenment in this area.
>
> Thank you for your help.
>

>
> ---
> ---
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
>


----------



## LLovett (Jun 18, 2009)

I think either of the following examples they give could cover this situation. One or more chronic illnesses with severe exacerbation, progression, or side effects of treatment or that it poses a threat to life or bodily function.

I could see where breast cancer in patient not able to undergo chemo would be justified as high risk.

Just my opinion, 

Laura, CPC


----------



## kbarron (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree with Laura. She sounds high risk.


----------



## cabbylee (Jun 18, 2009)

*Auditing question...*

Thank you both for you quick reply...just needed someone else's opinion


----------

